# Panel Fastening Advice...for dummies (Garbage find inside!!!)



## Adcandour

Saw some useful looking garbage at a new house build and asked if I could have it. They are large styrofoam sheets with 4" diameter protrusions all over them. I thought they'd look cool and deadened some of the sound in the room a bit.

I tried velcroing them and I thought it worked, but they fell down last night. They attach into one big sheet (If I want), so they all came down together.

I'm lookign for an easy way to hang them. It styrofoam, so I can't really screw anyting into them.

I was thinking to use a multi-material epoxy to adhere thin wood slats to the back and then attach little picture hook/triangle-things to the wood and hang them on a screw. I'm hoping for better ideas.


----------



## AlBDarned

Screw 'em in with washers so they don't pop through?


----------



## Adcandour

AlBDarned said:


> Screw 'em in with washers so they don't pop through?


That's a great idea. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> That's a great idea. Thanks.


You could use a silicone caulk to stick them. Put some dabs on the back, then use tape to hold them into position while drying.

Removable weather seal caulk may work. A really nice product is Lexel and is found at Home Hardware. Lexel is way better that silicone. Comes in tubes and caulk canisters.

148mL Lexel Multi-purpose Clear Sealant

I would paint them black first. Probably use a flat latex paint.


----------



## Adcandour

Player99 said:


> You could use a silicone caulk to stick them. Put some dabs on the back, then use tape to hold them into position while drying.
> 
> Removable weather seal caulk may work. A really nice product is Lexel and is found at Home Hardware. Lexel is way better that silicone. Comes in tubes and caulk canisters.
> 
> 148mL Lexel Multi-purpose Clear Sealant
> 
> I would paint them black first. Probably use a flat latex paint.


Another good idea...and less destructive. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> Another good idea...and less destructive. Thanks.


As I mentioned there is a clear, removable weather sealant caulk that may do the job, and it is removable. I think it is called DAP. If I was doing what you are I would test with it first. If it doesn't work, go with the Lexel.

Dap 300ML Draft Attack Removable Caulk | The Home Depot Canada


----------



## Adcandour

Player99 said:


> As I mentioned there is a clear, removable weather sealant caulk that may do the job, and it is removable. I think it is called DAP. If I was doing what you are I would test with it first. If it doesn't work, go with the Lexel.
> 
> Dap 300ML Draft Attack Removable Caulk | The Home Depot Canada


Ok, I've used DAP before, but not the removable stuff. I'll check it out. Since I'll be in the area, I'll check out the other caulk-like products to see if something else is more suited.


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> Ok, I've used DAP before, but not the removable stuff. I'll check it out. Since I'll be in the area, I'll check out the other caulk-like products to see if something else is more suited.


The best is Lexel. Not removable. But really super stuff.


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> Ok, I've used DAP before, but not the removable stuff. I'll check it out. Since I'll be in the area, I'll check out the other caulk-like products to see if something else is more suited.


With the weight of those panels you should only need about 8 small dabs to hold them up. Just remember to tape the panels for 24 hours for the caulk to set.


----------



## Adcandour

Player99 said:


> With the weight of those panels you should only need about 8 small dabs to hold them up. Just remember to tape the panels for 24 hours for the caulk to set.


I have velcro on there that's stronger than most tape, and it gave up. I may have to find something to actually rest them on while they dry. the velcro that's still there will also help.


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> I have velcro on there that's stronger than most tape, and it gave up. I may have to find something to actually rest them on while they dry. the velcro that's still there will also help.


Did you get some caulk? Yes they need to be held completely by the tape. A good quality masking tape like 3M 233 (yellow core with red lettering) works well. Not the painters tape. The tape should hold them tightly against the wall and stop the panels from sagging.


----------



## Guest

Even some small finishing nails at the bottom could help and leave nothing but a pin hole.


----------



## Lola

Love the fact that your following the 3 R's.

Reduce, reuse and recycle. 

Good on ya!


----------



## Lola

AlBDarned said:


> Screw 'em in with washers so they don't pop through?


Brilliant! 

I used this exact idea to put up a shelf to hold my ACDC alarm clock. It's safe a sound!


----------



## nnieman

Lola said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> I used this exact idea to put up a shelf to hold my ACDC alarm clock. It's safe a sound!


Most home hardwares/home depots sell green plastic washers for attaching foam sheeting to houses.
1 screw & washer per corner would hold them just fine.

If you can't find any locally pm me and Ill send you some.
I hung 1" silverboard on the inside of my wood garage doors last year and I have some left over.

Nathan


----------



## Guitar101

Invite a dozen or so musicians over. Apply the calking and have each musician hold the panels every 2 feet until it dries (approx 1 hour). They could hold the panel with one hand and hold a drink with the other. When your done, your ready for a jam to see if the panels help to deaden the sound. The only drawback is, you may have a bunch of drunken musicians to deal with when your finished.


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Not to be a downer, but that could be a fire hazard & also could be toxic in a fire situation.


----------



## knight_yyz

Contact cement. I'm sure you can find a glue for Styrofoam at the home depot or Lowe's. People use it for insulation so there must be something compatible


----------



## Adcandour

Guitar101 said:


> Invite a dozen or so musicians over. Apply the calking and have each musician hold the panels every 2 feet until it dries (approx 1 hour). They could hold the panel with one hand and hold a drink with the other. When your done, your ready for a jam to see if the panels help to deaden the sound. The only drawback is, you may have a bunch of drunken musicians to deal with when your finished.


How far is Gore's Landing from Barrie?


----------



## Adcandour

Lord-Humongous said:


> Not to be a downer, but that could be a fire hazard & also could be toxic in a fire situation.


Never thought of that. Still, I have a bunch of styrofoam everywhere, since I keep the boxes for virtually everything now - not to mention packing peanuts and all that other crap I need to move gear.


----------



## Guitar101

adcandour said:


> Never thought of that. Still, I have a bunch of styrofoam everywhere, since I keep the boxes for virtually everything now - not to mention packing peanuts and all that other crap I need to move gear.


I can't imagine that the foam panels you see in virtually every sound studio would be less dangerous in a fire.


----------



## TheYanChamp

Haha. Those are for laying pex and insulating slabs for in floor heating. I can't imagine it does much more than say egg cartons, but probably looks better. Don't spray paint it, it will melt.


----------



## Guest

TheYanChamp said:


> Haha. Those are for laying pex and insulating slabs for in floor heating. I can't imagine it does much more than say egg cartons, but probably looks better. Don't spray paint it, it will melt.


Flat black latex paint.


----------

